# Daemon Guard (CSM) WIP Thread



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok so I have finally gotten a hold of a Battleforce, well got it about 2 weeks ago now, and have been slowly putting everything together, so I have decided its time to start a WIP thread for my custom CSM legion, the Daemon Guard. I have not released any fluff on them as of yet, save for their leader, Lazarius, as I am still working on it. I am working on 3 armies simultaneously now, along with college so its been tough to find time lol. I'd also like to point out that the current fluff on Lazarius is no longer valid, as I have taken some of the criticism and decided that i will completely rework his fluff. Some of the concepts will still be the same, but it will make more sense. So, for now I do not have any pictures for what I have been working on, but I will post some later this evening. The army color scheme will be a darker blue, with gold/brass as secondary and red as tertiary. Fluff-wise they are under Tzeentch, and will have a larger daemonic presence in some very interesting ways. Hopefully as I learn to work with GS and how to sculpt I can get to work on my ideas sooner rather than later, but for now the provided models will have to suffice. Check below for some pics!


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok here goes. So far I have the following at my disposal, unassembled and assembled:

HQ:
Daemon Prince

Elites:
Terminator Squad (Unassembled)
Either Chosen or Possessed (Unassembled, using the same kit either way, with some add ons accordingly. I know Chosen are better, but I do like the Possessed)

Troops:
10 CSMs (Unassembled)
10 CSMs (Currently Modeled as Plagues, will play them as I feel fit)
5 CSMs (Unassembled)
8 Khorne Berserkers (Only 3 together)

Transport:
1 Rhino

Heavy Support:
5 Havocs (Not shown here)

This is my big bad Daemon Prince. Had a lot of fun with this guy. They green thing on his base is supposed to be a ruined Tzeentch symbol, but right now it just looks like a turd. Still working on that. I clipped off 2 of the trophy rack pikes from the one back option and attached them, for some extra flair.

























This is the Rhino I currently have. I decided to make it look as rediculous as possible, with a goal of including as many skulls and heads as possible. I think I may have succeeded...I have not filled the gaps yet

































I planned on giving my Termies tons of Chainfists (just for fun and vehicle killing) but was very disappointed when I opened the box and saw only one was provided. So, here is the beginnings of a conversion for one, it is going to resemble the double bladed one in the codex when its done. I simply cut the fingers off a Termie powerfist and used the blades form two identical chainswords. I'm waiting for my sculpting tools to arrive to finish this off.









These are what I have so far for Khorne 'Zerkers. The one on the left looks like he's doing a dance. I will try to capture it better next time.









This is my Champ for the Plague/Normal Squad. He's got a Power Sword because I already have a Power Fist model. I am looking to sculpt a melta bomb to strap onto his ass plate. We'll see how that one goes...

















This guy is meant purely to denote the squad as Plague Marines if I play them as such. He has a custom Nurgle Shoulder Pad, which was made to look like 3 bullet holes. I did that with a hobby drill and my knife. I had a "tail" attached to his backpack, made from chain from the Prince's trophy rack, but I have no idea where it got too...I like to imagine this guy beating people down with that banner.

















Plasma Gunners. Two if I take them as Plagues. The right was modeled to be wielding the gun one handed, but it broke off. Currently working to rectify that.









These are just some normal dudes.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Looking like a promising start, what's first on the painting table?


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Most likey the first squad, simply because I'm waiting until I get my airbrush for the Rhino and Prince.


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Small update. My sculpting tools came in, so I can resume work on my custom Chainfists and the melta bomb I wanted to make. Hopefully I will have enough time between my college classes and homework to get some work down on my Chaos army. Until next time


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Its been a long time since I have touched any of my WIP threads, and that is because I haven't done anything. After school work spiked and finals week hit, and then a brief addiction to EVE Online, I'm back and ready to mode again. Chaos, being my army closest to being playable, is going to receive the brunt of the work. The tyranid thread will most likely remain bare for a while longer, as I don't have the funds at the moment to procure more 'nids with my Chaos force still wanting. THe Cryx thread may also be getting some work done on it as well, as I still have several new, unassembled toys to play with there as well.

So as of now, I have the following models in the Chaos Force, some of which need to be photographed, though none painted:

HQ:
Daemon Prince
Sorcerer Lord in Terminator Armor

Elites:
Terminator Squad
Either Chosen or Possessed (Unassembled, using the same kit either way, with some add ons accordingly. I know Chosen are better, but I do like the Possessed)

Troops:
10 CSMs (Unassembled)
10 CSMs (Currently Modeled as Plagues, will play them as I feel fit)
5 CSMs (Unassembled)
8 Khorne Berserkers

Transport:
3 Rhinos (One assembled fully, one assembled and waiting to be Chaosified, one in the mail)

Heavy Support:
5 Havocs
1 Land Raider (Waiting to be Chaosified)


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good so far. I'll be waiting for shots of some painted stuff


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

The Nurgle own-made shouldar pad was awesome! Wish I could do them like that. Im a bit of a fluff-nazist/admirer. Im wondering what kind of God/Gods will your army follow? As Ive read, Nurgle and Khorne seems to be mentioned so far. :biggrin:


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

forkmaster said:


> The Nurgle own-made shouldar pad was awesome! Wish I could do them like that. Im a bit of a fluff-nazist/admirer. Im wondering what kind of God/Gods will your army follow? As Ive read, Nurgle and Khorne seems to be mentioned so far. :biggrin:


The over all legion will be Black Legion-esque in that they can pull from pretty much any of the ruinous powers to get things done. However as far as for their main god, I would like them to be mainly Tzeentch followers. The main idea for my Legion Master is going to be him following Tzeentch, getting a Black Crusade together, only to have it foiled by Abaddon, which turns into Abaddon's 13th and leaves my legion horribly pissed at Abby and his cohorts. More to come on that when I get the chance to work it out better than that.

Also, thanks about the shoulder pad. I was actually quite happy it turned out the way I had imagined it would.


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Just a small and, once again, pictureless update, I have been working on completing my second Rhino, having added some interesting goodies to it, but I am still waiting on my bitz to arrive to complete the model. Thats about all I have managed to finish over the past few days. Unfortunately Dead Space 2 coming out has hindered progress severely -.-


----------

